# NJ Bicycle Registration LAw



## Hunyak (Apr 1, 2007)

Another stupid, politician that believes the citizenry are her ATM machines. 
Assemblywoman Cleopatra Tucker (D)Newark

Write a letter to your assemblyman (snail mail is the most effective), call on the phone, and send a email!!

Link: http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/2010/Bills/A4000/3657_I1.PDF


A3657 TUCKER
2
AN ACT requiring bicycle registrations 1 and supplementing chapter 4
2 of Title 39 of the Revised Statutes.
3
4 BE IT ENACTED by the Senate and General Assembly of the State
5 of New Jersey:
6
7 1. No bicycle as defined by R.S.39:1-1 shall be operated on the
8 public highways or on public lands of this State unless registered
9 by the owner thereof, or, if the owner is under 15 years of age, the
10 parent or guardian of the owner, as provided by P.L. , c. (C. )
11 (pending before the Legislature as this bill). The Chief
12 Administrator of the Motor Vehicle Commission is authorized to
13 grant a registration to the owner of a bicycle, or, if the owner is
14 under 15 years of age, the parent or guardian of the owner, provided
15 that the application for registration has been properly made, the
16 registration fee has been paid, and the bicycle meets all of the
17 requirements of this chapter.

Read the rest at the link above


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Politicians have nothing better to do than this. Wow. Thousands of other problems and this --------- is worried about bicycle registration. :mad2:


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

This is almost too crazy to believe except that we are in NJ and almost nothing is unbelievable. I will definitely write letters and will call my assemblyman. A $10 fee is bad enough but a license plate on my bike??? I don't think so. I'm 55 years old and have no intention of putting a license plate on any of my bikes!!!


----------



## Hunyak (Apr 1, 2007)

This is the committee to write to in order to stop this crap:


Transportation, Public Works and Independent Authorities
Wisniewski, John S. - Chair 
Stender, Linda - Vice-Chair 
Amodeo, John F. 
Giblin, Thomas P. 
Mainor, Charles
Milam, Matthew W. 
Prieto, Vincent 
Rodriguez, Caridad 
Rudder, Scott 
Rumana, Scott T. 
Rumpf, Brian E. 
Wagner, Connie


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks. I had dinner with Scott Rumana's dad last week. Think I'll start with him. Connie Wagner next and go from there. Grrrrrr!!!! This is aggravating!!!! I have a partner who was on Gov Christie's transition team. I think I'll get him to make a call. Pulling out all the stops.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

I was just looking at the NJ legislative web page here http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/bills/bills0001.asp Look up A3657 to find the bill. Interesting that there is only 1 primary sponsor and no co-sponsors. If you look at ohter bills introduced in 2010-2011 you will notice that others have many primary and co-sponsors. I would imagine that it might be indicative of it's possible passage, so maybe good news. Also I noticed that the state senator (O'Toole) from my district introduced a 3ft passing rule for motorists when overtaking a bicycle (S1461) and that one has 2 primary sponsors.

Just posted this upstairs. Anyway if you are going to voice your discontent with the registration bill you might want to also voice your support for the 3ft passing rule as well. If your so inclined, that is.


----------



## rcarracino (Oct 10, 2008)

it only takes seconds to email your displeasure with the bill. go onto cleopatra tuckers home page and voice your displeasure-r. carracino]


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE UNDER "rcarracino" POST

Write an actual letter to YOUR representative or assemblyman... 


Pols pretty much ignore emails for exactly the point you raise: "it only takes seconds" - so accordingly they get tons of emails as a result of people simpky spamming them on tons of issues but a letter - or a phone call - indicates that the writer is actually serious about the issue, as indicated by them having taken the time and expense to send a letter/make a call. Additionally, all letters/calls are logged.
Someone from a district other than yours could care less what you think, since you can't vote for or against them.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*proposed bill pulled*

It was announced on NJ 101.5 today that the bill was pulled. We can now resume riding (if the weather weren't so crummy)


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah! Being pissed off at some cyclists is hardly a basis for the formulation of good public policy.


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

now there is a talk about this in NYC. I really hope it does not happen


----------



## ayzen (Sep 4, 2011)

^ that would be crazy if it did happen.


----------



## Li432Paul (Jul 31, 2010)

its just keeps getting better lol


----------



## erict (Apr 4, 2011)

NY State just tried this stunt and the masses promptly put an end to this lame moneymaking idea. LINK - NY State bike registration and license plate FAIL - Feb 2011


----------

